# TiVo Stream needs to be restarted after a few days of no activity



## tbielowicz (Apr 16, 2009)

I thought that this was tied to a specific Stream box but I am now on my second one and experiencing the same issue. After several days of no activity, when I go to use Stream, it cannot stream anything and asks me to troubleshoot. It gets hung up on the checking software version step. I then have to restart it and after 5-10 minutes, all is working again. 

That is until a few days of inactivity and I go through this all over again. Anyone else have similar experiences? If yes, is there a known fix?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I suggest you call Tivo.

How many days? I use my Stream to watch stuff on the treadmill, so usually only skip one day a week (when I go out that night).

Once in a RARE while (like 2-3 times total), it has to do the same troubleshoot thing, but I don't remember that ever failing, and I haven't had to reboot the Stream AFAIR. These seemed TO ME to be network issues with my weird/semi-flaky wifi bridge setup.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I get this randomly still. I use my Stream daily, but every now and then it will either fail to start or lock up shortly after it starts playing the show and the only way to get it back is to restart it and wait for it to come back online. I've had periods where it will work for weeks without issue and then others where I have to do it every couple of days. I see no pattern as to why it does this.


----------



## MacBrian (Feb 24, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I've had periods where it will work for weeks without issue and then others where I have to do it every couple of days. I see no pattern as to why it does this.


Ditto here -- exactly the same experience. Most of the time it works, but sometimes a reboot is required to get things going again.

I've also noticed hang-ups when I have to do a "Troubleshoot" routine _after midnight_. I'm wondering if use of the Stream requires a valid, live connection to the mothership at Tivo, and maybe late at night they might be doing system maintenance and the services are temporarily down at the mothership??


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

MacBrian said:


> I've also noticed hang-ups when I have to do a "Troubleshoot" routine _after midnight_. I'm wondering if use of the Stream requires a valid, live connection to the mothership at Tivo, and maybe late at night they might be doing system maintenance and the services are temporarily down at the mothership??


I have no idea about the maintenance issue, but YES ABSOLUTELY about the live connection to Tivo..

From what I can tell from a black box perspective, BOTH the Tivo AND the Stream (and possibly the iPad/iPhone you are using) have to have connections to Tivo. I say that because I have a WiFi bridge setup that is slightly flaky and see "disconnect" notices all the time. (Hopefully this will all go away when I move into my new house. I probably *will* still use the bridge setup, but over a much shorter distance.)

The annoying thing is that I can download shows from my Tivo to a computer without ANY such connection to tivo.com, and the recordings are already DRMed on the iPhone/iPad, so this seems to me to add NO useful benefit (even from Tivo's perspective).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I have no idea, but call Tivo and complain.


----------

